
Show HN: Canvas based bug tracking and co-browsing with debug log (testers welcome) - fwabbel
https://vimeo.com/190353521
======
fwabbel
btw. as it is in german: coview allows to cobrowse websites but besides that,
it transfers the full state of the website (incl. debug log etc.) which makes
debugging of issues quite easy.

~~~
braunshizzle
Wheres a link to the site?

~~~
fwabbel
It's coview.com - still in early days, generally interested in feedback on the
idea of having all logs and errors included for better debugging purposes

